# The Thread Of Beauty (nature, towns, landscapes, art)



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)

This thread is going to be one BIG one, where I add pics I find for your enjoyment. I invite you all to participate with your own pics. This encompasses quaint towns, art, fantasy, digital art, photography, seascapes, landscapes, animals, nature, flora and fauna, minerals and gemstones in their natural state, etc. 

Beautiful things to please your eyes and heart!

I will be adding probably every night and invite you to add whenever you wish. (I am a huge fan of Pinterest...so what I pin there, I will share here). :love_heart:

I will start off with mineral, rocks and gemstones.


----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (May 8, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL Kaya,  Thanks.  Looking forward to more.


----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)

57500 carat emerald. Worlds largest.


----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2014)

Love it Kaya, wonderful thread, beautiful photos!


----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)

looks like a landscape, eh?


----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)

dragon blood jasper


----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)

opalized wood


----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)

fantasy city inside a rock


----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2014)

Iceland...Volcanic Lightning


----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)

This is the inside of a meteorite!


----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)

Ocean inside of an opal.


----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)

Oke!! Getting tired and foot is hurting again so....that's it from me for awhile. 
Thanks for adding to the thread SeaBreeze! GREAT pics! Keep filling it up!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)

Like like like thanks thanks thanks. layful:

(Where there is a will, there is a way, lol)


----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)

Kinda looks like an angel, doesn't it?


----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 9, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 9, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 9, 2014)

Milford Sound - New Zealand


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 9, 2014)

Seychelles - Indian Ocean


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 9, 2014)

Bora Bora


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 9, 2014)

Victoria Falls - Zimbabwe


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 9, 2014)

Spiky Snake


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 9, 2014)

_frost flower_


----------



## Ina (May 9, 2014)

Sea, I have never seen such a flower. It is beautiful. Does it grow in your area? What kind of flower is it?


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 9, 2014)

No Ina, I didn't take those photos, here's more about the frost flowers...https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/501-Beautiful-Frost-Flowers


----------



## Ina (May 9, 2014)

Thanks Sea, the link was most informative. The next time we have those weather conditions, I'm going to look for frost flowers.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 10, 2014)

Crathes castle on "Royal Deeside" in Aberdeenshire.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 10, 2014)

*






*_wild pony enjoying Maryland sunrise by Megapixel Mike_


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 10, 2014)

*





*


----------



## Kaya (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 11, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 11, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 11, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 11, 2014)




----------



## kcvet (May 12, 2014)




----------



## kcvet (May 12, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 12, 2014)

_severe skies - Mike Hollingshead_


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 12, 2014)

_severe skies - Mike Hollingshead_


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 12, 2014)




----------



## kcvet (May 12, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> View attachment 6667
> 
> _severe skies - Mike Hollingshead_



those are pillow clouds


----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)

Beautiful!

I will add more pics later this evening, too.


----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)

Maximize the window, open another window of a youtube vid of waterfall sounds, and you are good to go!


----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)

Through rose colored glasses.


----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)




----------



## kcvet (May 17, 2014)




----------



## kcvet (May 17, 2014)




----------



## kcvet (May 17, 2014)




----------



## kcvet (May 17, 2014)




----------



## kcvet (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)

Great pics, kc!


----------



## kcvet (May 17, 2014)

Kaya said:


> Great pics, kc!



yours to. i picked these up from NATGEO


----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)

I just pinned a bunch to my collection at pinterest. A friend turned me on to where he has been finding his...so I went browsing and had a field day in DeviantArt where there are oodles of gorgeous pics! I will be posting them this early evening.


----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)




----------



## kcvet (May 17, 2014)




----------



## kcvet (May 17, 2014)




----------



## kcvet (May 17, 2014)




----------



## kcvet (May 17, 2014)




----------



## kcvet (May 17, 2014)




----------



## kcvet (May 17, 2014)




----------



## kcvet (May 17, 2014)




----------



## kcvet (May 17, 2014)




----------



## kcvet (May 17, 2014)




----------



## kcvet (May 17, 2014)




----------



## kcvet (May 17, 2014)




----------



## littleowl (May 18, 2014)

Beautiful.


----------



## Kaya (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Ina (May 18, 2014)

KC, Your pictures show the power of the forces.
Kaya, such a great eye for color and structural beauty. :magnify:


----------



## Rainee (May 19, 2014)

Lovely pictures Kaya such a variety and all so nice.. thanks for sharing..


----------



## Jillaroo (May 22, 2014)

_I agree they are all beautiful pictures_


----------



## Kaya (May 28, 2014)

Wish I could add some more but for some reason it is not taking the url.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Jun 9, 2014)

Cool! It's working again!


----------



## Kaya (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Jillaroo (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Jillaroo (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Jillaroo (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## kcvet (Jun 29, 2014)

Kaya said:


>



really cool. they now claim there's evidence that Megalodon still exists











story


----------



## Rainee (Jul 2, 2014)

Beaut photos thanks for sharing ..


----------



## Tamra (Aug 12, 2014)

these photos are very amazing... I love it!


----------

